# charlotte area



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

i am going to college in charlotte next year, and was wondering if anyone knows any hunting clubs there that need members or any similar situations? 
thanks


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I recently moved from Salisbury, NC. That's just up the road from Charlotte. Rowan County does have a conservation club, but it is expensive to join at about $500 for an initiation fee and $100/year. On the other hand, they have some really nice fishing ponds and pistol and rifle ranges. The nice thing about NC is the hunting fees for residents, if you can qualify as a resident. $40 covers the conservation liscense which is fishing (except trout) and hunting including tags for 4 anterless and 2 antlered deer, 2 bear, 2 turkey, 2 boar, and small game. The rifle season is long and goes right up to Jan 1. The disadvantage for me was only having access to public hunting land and I hunted a riverbottom, which is tough, but productive. I hope that helps, some. I don't know the hunting clubs in Charlotte. I'm sure there are some.


----------

